# Cost and info on owning a Veiled Chameleon



## Woz (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi,

Ok i'm thinking about buying a chameleon soon and i'm doing as much research as I can. This will be my first lizard but I've been assured that chameleons even though they are a bit tricky to set up are quite hardy and are a good first buy. My main question is what size of a habitat should I be looking for. Not really wanting to upgrade when it gets older. Also how much am I looking at for the setup of everything. I've found costs for replacement bulbs etc but not the setup. I've been told by my local store they can get me a veiled chameleon for £100 (UK) as they are regularly stocked. All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

hi, it all depends on the dealers and stockist's regarding price but you will ideally need a 3ft wide X 2ft deep x 4ft tall for an adult cham cos they love the space, your prob looking around 250 for the viv only if you shop around, then you'll need a water fall or somthing to humidify the viv, U.V lighting system, Heat mat at the bottom, Heat bulb at the top, either live or silk/plastic plants and wood for it to hide/climb on. it aint cheap, my advice would be to take your time and buy the bargains over a couple of months before getting the cham cos it can be a big lump of cash to buy all in one go


----------



## simonb-uk (Oct 30, 2009)

Veiled or Yeman Chameleon - Chamaeleo calyptratus check this site out and see how u go


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Good call simon, i wouldn't advise a cham as a first time rep owner, i would go with a corn snake or a leopard gecko first


----------



## Superkidd182 (Oct 29, 2009)

To be honest cost is the least of ur worries. I wudnt advise buying a Yemen or any chameleon for that matter as ur 1st lizard no matter wot anyone says. Im not slating u or saying that u cudnt luk after it. Though, they do require alot of care and attention. I have heard of many people buying chameleon as they thought it would be a "good first choice" and the cham has ended up dying. If you are considering getting one spend ALOT of time reasearching them and finding out exactly what they do and dont need and be prepared on a few trips to the vet if you dnt keep up to the maintenance of the wee fella. 

I am jus making u aware. Dnt listen to what a pet shop tells you. If you are purchasing one find a shop which specialises in reptiles, buy a book (I found, "Chameleons" by Gary Ferguson, Kenneth Kalisch, and Sean McKeown to be very good. Most reptile specialist should have this book in store. 

Chameleon's are fantastic pets and if cared for correctly are a joy to own and observe they are without a doubt one of the most beautiful and stunning creatures to walk this planet.

Good Luck!


----------



## simonb-uk (Oct 30, 2009)

heres another website not sure how good it is but worth a look

The Living Rainforest - Welcome To The Living Rainforest


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Superkidd182 said:


> To be honest cost is the least of ur worries. I wudnt advise buying a Yemen or any chameleon for that matter as ur 1st lizard no matter wot anyone says. Im not slating u or saying that u cudnt luk after it. Though, they do require alot of care and attention. I have heard of many people buying chameleon as they thought it would be a "good first choice" and the cham has ended up dying. If you are considering getting one spend ALOT of time reasearching them and finding out exactly what they do and dont need and be prepared on a few trips to the vet if you dnt keep up to the maintenance of the wee fella.
> 
> I am jus making u aware. Dnt listen to what a pet shop tells you. If you are purchasing one find a shop which specialises in reptiles, buy a book (I found, "Chameleons" by Gary Ferguson, Kenneth Kalisch, and Sean McKeown to be very good. Most reptile specialist should have this book in store.
> 
> ...



Keeping a chameleon as a first reptile IS possible! I did just that! I had no experience of reptiles and did a whole load of research for around 3 months before I got my first cham. I researched so much, and to me their care sounded rather daunting. In fact, I nearly decided not to get her as I doubted my skills as a keeper. I am so glad that I went ahead and got Lily - she was absolutely amazing. Chameleons are such rewarding pets. They are just so unlike any other pet - quite simply amazing. I bought my second cham back in May as I found the house to be so empty without Lily when she died.

If you reallly want a cham, then yes, a veiled cham is a good first choice. As long as you do plenty of research and get the cage, etc all set up and the temps right before you get the cham, you should be fine! I have never once regretted getting my chameleon - I love her to bits!


----------



## simonb-uk (Oct 30, 2009)

well i have helped my son look after his beardy for the past 2 years and i want a yeman or a green basilisk and like ur self im doing the research now and planning my viv build.....i will have a wooden viv as im converting a old wordrobe...my only sticking point is if i put mesh on the front and top how do i get into the viv.....so im still thinking about a mesh top with glass doors and lots of vents at the rear


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i have had my veiled chameleon about a month now 
yes they look nice but some dont like being handled. some do 
i have mine a a home made viv its contiboard with a large mesh back(about half the back) with a fan from a computer sitting in a corner to help air circulation

if you do go ahead and get one get one from a reliable source 
you will have less problems with a male 
i bought a female after a fortnight i took her to the vet only to find that she was carring eggs (still waiting for her to drop them)
the pet shop admitted later that they had a male in with her for over a month 

but as a first reptile a leopard gecko or a bearded dragon would be best 
whatever you decide please do your homework 
and enjoy you reptile 
good luck


----------



## STOpossum (Aug 17, 2009)

We've only been keeping reps for a few months and our collection has grown rapidly.

Our 2nd lizard is a Chameleon (Charlie). I put a deposit on him 6 weeks before he was due to come home so that I had time to read up as much as possible and get everything sorted for him. I had a wooden viv custom built for him with extra vents added & my hubby has set up a fan system on the back with PC fans. We use live plants because they look better & were much cheaper than buying all the fake ones I would have needed. 

See if you can find a viv builder near you and ask for a quote, also see if there are any chameleon breeders near you who have babies due in the next few months as they are much cheaper than in the pet shops (place a wanted ad in the classifieds). I would say all in all our Charlie & set up cost me around £350 (don't tell hubby!). Thats including the thermostat, thermometer/hygrometer x2, lights, holders, branches, vines, plants, bowls, cork bark (so if he gets onto the floor he has something to climb us as the plants are in pretty pots), Plants, pots, stones (to cover the soil though he still knocks the stones off and tries to eat the soil), fans and power supply etc and of course the viv and Charlie himself. 

He is a lot of work. I have him out 3-4 times a day to let him feed from the cricket tub so we don't have escapee crickets through his viv vents as they are so small. I put small hoppers in 2-3 times a week though and just let him hunt those on those days. His viv is sprayed 3-4 times a day so he can drink and to keep the humidity within the right levels. If you are at home most of the time then thats fine but if your not this way would be a problem.

Charlie is fantastic though and is really rewarding. We have lots of pets but he is everyones favorite :2thumb:

The lil man himself








Some of his plants








His viv (though we've added some extra vines in since then)









If you're set that a Chameleon is the lizard for you read everything you can, ask lots of questions & be sure you're making the right choice before you go ahead. Put the work & money in & you'll be rewarded


----------



## simonb-uk (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks for that  i know im not the origanal poster of this tread but i hope all this helps him aswel


----------



## Woz (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the information everyone. I understand that theres still alot of research to do on my part. Going to the local petshop tomorrow to speak to them about it. Theyve got some veiled chameleons in for 70 quid. Going to add up the costs and some more research tonight. I'm lookin at getting a vivarium set up maybe tomorrow to see how it runs but obviously a chameleon setup and leopard gecko differ quite a bit. Either way i wont be getting the lizard for a bit to see how it all runs. How long do you suggest? Great picture by the way!


----------

